# Can i put a sticker in a tee for a label?



## nin73 (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I am producing some jackets etc and will be cutting out the manufacturers labels. I know i have to put in the usual legal stuff but does it have to be on a permanent label or can i use a sticker?


----------



## instocklabels (Dec 7, 2010)

Stickers will come off when you put the tee's through the wash. However I have heard that some adhesive woven labels will do the trick.


----------



## doskalata (May 16, 2010)

perhaps an iron on, something?


----------



## instocklabels (Dec 7, 2010)

Iron on will probably work the best. There is a lady that would be able to answer your questions. Email Lisa. She is with clothinglabels4u.com and has super customer service.


----------



## nin73 (Jul 19, 2009)

What i am after do i legally have to put a permanent label in a garment or can i get away with a sticker that they remove?


----------



## instocklabels (Dec 7, 2010)

I used to personally provide stickers to a company who needed to cover up a woven label. They only needed it until they sold it. This was a pretty big company. I am not sure of the legal part of it but I do think that the customer only has to be able to see the label before they purchase it. I might be wrong though.


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

nin73 said:


> What i am after do i legally have to put a permanent label in a garment or can i get away with a sticker that they remove?


Yes, you legally have to use a permanent label in every garment. A sticker will not satisfy the legal requirement.

You can learn more about re-labeling here...
Threading Your Way Through the Labeling Requirements Under the Textile and Wool Acts | BCP Business Center


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

instocklabels said:


> I used to personally provide stickers to a company who needed to cover up a woven label. They only needed it until they sold it. This was a pretty big company. I am not sure of the legal part of it but I do think that the customer only has to be able to see the label before they purchase it. I might be wrong though.


The law says your label has to last as long as your shirt.

It really doesn't matter how long your sticker lasts as long as the original legal label is not removed.


----------



## jobbinchung (May 15, 2009)

It is illegal exporting shirts without tag. But as far as I know, there is a so-called "tear-away" label. You can sew it on your shirt and then tear it away and replace another label.


----------

